# Needing new tank!



## Badger15 (Nov 11, 2020)

I have a Troy bilt 5550, great machine, but my fuel tank developed a leak. Found it was cracked around where the grommet/shut off valve inserts. Tried having it plasti-welded but it failed. NOS tanks are not to be found, any ideas? I wouldn't mind a metal tank but how do i match it, where do i go to find one??


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

try this dealer
click here for shanks
if no luck there getting a troy built part number.
you can always use an external marine fuel tank.
click here for the extended run page
and then do the quick couplers for changing out the tanks.
and use a primer pump to start the fuel flow.


----------



## Badger15 (Nov 11, 2020)

Yeah i was hoping to not do the remote tank option. If i can find a flat tank i will make it work. But i will try the parts lookup.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

maybe post some pix with measurements..
a smaller tank will fit with brackets..
think coleman generator tank..
or northern tool generator tank.
parts from those places are easy to get.


----------



## wingless (Oct 29, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.

My signature has my Troy Bilt 5550 generator.

The tank P/N is 193668GS. A quick search shows it to be no longer available.


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

Badger15 said:


> I have a Troy bilt 5550, great machine, but my fuel tank developed a leak. Found it was cracked around where the grommet/shut off valve inserts. Tried having it plasti-welded but it failed. NOS tanks are not to be found, any ideas? I wouldn't mind a metal tank but how do i match it, where do i go to find one??


I have a Briggs and Stratton 5500W Storm Responder and in the pic of the Troy-Bilt 5500W posted the fuel tank looks just like my B&S fuel tank. There is a good chance B&S may still have them available. You can probably check on line for the B&S measurements.

Whimsey


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Here's one on eBay (kinda pricey): Tank 193668GS troy bilt 01919 5550 10hp generator (3 4b) 736530573362 | eBay
Another option is to measure and see if one of these 5 or 7 gallon metal tanks will fit in that space, using the plastic tank as a mounting adapter with a cutout for the metal tank to sit into: 5/7 Gallons Generator Gas Tank Fuel Filter Cap Gauge Petcock For EC2500 / EC6500 | eBay
I have one of the 7 gallon ones set up next to my Onan.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Or this one might fit: 5 GALLON Generator Gas Fuel Tank Z-GS-0795 Devilbiss / Craftsman / Porter Cable | eBay


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea guys measure the oem tank and the frame where it has to drop in to
i bet we can find one that will fit that frame!


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

There are replacement tanks all over Amazon Badger. Type in "generator replacement gas tank" and the world is your oyster. I searched for one for my backup backup generator, but the idea of retrofitting a new gas container over a source of ignition led me in a different direction. Either I'll go the boat gas tank route where I can place it away from the generator, or, since it is only a backup to my frontline generator, if the first one craps out, I'll just plumb its tank to the second generator and proceed. Or better yet, go LP on all.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

@*Badger15, *Here's one on Facebook Marketplace that looks like yours: Council Bluffs


----------



## AP514 (Nov 8, 2020)

I would use some Fuel Rated Sealant and try that repair again.( NOTE: *you Must Seal from inside* or it will never work)


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

tabora said:


> Here's one on eBay (kinda pricey): Tank 193668GS troy bilt 01919 5550 10hp generator (3 4b) 736530573362 | eBay
> Another option is to measure and see if one of these 5 or 7 gallon metal tanks will fit in that space, using the plastic tank as a mounting adapter with a cutout for the metal tank to sit into: 5/7 Gallons Generator Gas Tank Fuel Filter Cap Gauge Petcock For EC2500 / EC6500 | eBay
> I have one of the 7 gallon ones set up next to my Onan.
> View attachment 8406


That looks a lot like the one on my Honda EB11000


----------



## Jump (Nov 19, 2020)

Maybe something like this?









2 in1 Portable Cordless Leaf Blower Vacuum Dust Cleaner with Battery &US Charger | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 in1 Portable Cordless Leaf Blower Vacuum Dust Cleaner with Battery &US Charger at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Jump said:


> Maybe something like this?


Yeah, we already tried that... As well as several exact replacements. The OP appears to be a one-and-done...


----------

